# new here, taking new meds



## hope4serenity (Sep 24, 2011)

so im new to this site, i came here after being officially diagnosed IBS-A after two years of 'unexplainable' symptoms. im on my 5th day of starting Desipramine on the lowest dose,and i have to wait two weeks go up in dose and then two weeks and go up again, so it will be at least 2 months before we know if it is working. my main complaints are extreme constant nausea, really bad pain, constipation/diarrhea, gas and bloating. im off all pain meds for my abdominal pain, and it is extremely difficult. i went to dinner and a movie last night with my SO and my gas was so bad in the movie i was so embarrassed. i hate going out in public, or to family diners. everyone knows im sick, but bad gas is not what people think of when you are sick. i have to have a very bland diet, mostly carbs and fruits and veggies,no red meet or dairy. i got really sick last passover when i ate some beef and then gave up carbs. my gas was so bad you could bottle it and use it as a chemical weapon. i really hope that the new medication works. anyone that has been on the same medication and if they had any releaf prior to two months? i find it hard to believe that this medication will get rid of my pain. i feel like ive been kicked in the stomach by a horse.im just really looking forward to knowing that i am not alone, that i am not a gross person, and that i might be able to get better.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try Ginger Capsules for the nausea maybe.Here again is that article about those meds and IBS ab pain, bloating etc..http://ibdcrohns.about.com/od/irritablebowelsyndrome/a/abpainibs.htm


----------



## hope4serenity (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks, i found the article reassuring. i didn't know that other people say they have severe or extreme pain. i keep saying something is wrong,and so many doctors thought i was 'faking'. i am impatient to get this medication working. hope, is a great thing to have.im on two nausea medications. one is Zophran dissoluble tabs that i take after i eat and one i take before i eat. and im on nexium for heart burn. ill look into the ginger capsules. its funny, TJ's sells non gluten ginger cookies that are one of the things that i seam to be able to eat..i never thought about the fact that they don't make me sick because they have ginger in them. i thought it was because of the gluten.thanks again!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Nope I have off the charts, 10+, stop walking and talking type pain too. The most efective thing I used to manage it is the IBS 100 Audioprogram. It is a hypnotherapy program one does in the comfort of one's own home! See our CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum for more info on how Hypno can help us.


----------



## hope4serenity (Sep 24, 2011)

you don't know how much your reply has lifted a weight off my shoulders. i would NEVER wish all this on anyone, but knowing someone else is like me, im sorry, its just overwhelming.thank you, again


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah it can be overwhelming and it sure FEELS like something should be AWFUL wrong in there when it hurts so bad... but... for me it's just plain old IBS pain.... But I can't say enough about the hypnotherapy program I did... gave me my life back.


----------



## hope4serenity (Sep 24, 2011)

ill look into it, ive done some meditation work for my anxiety. i have a question, do people who are put on the antidepressants medication have worse symptoms before they get better? because for 2 days now its hasnt been fun...at all. all sorts of bad things are going on in there.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

All I know is it can take awhile (like weeks) for antidepressants to reach therapeutic levels in our blood streams. So if it has only been two days... I don't think that's giving the anti-depressants a fair trial. You need to hang in there with it for a bit. Also if you have been given an anti-spasmodic medication Like Levsin or Bentyl... they could also help with the pain. (Keep in mind though.. anti-spasmodics can make constipation a bit worse... so if your Dr didn't give you a script for one that may be why.)Peppermint is a natural anti-spasmodic. SO you could try peppermint tea and/or peppermint capsules or even strong mints like Altoids have helped some folks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello and welcome...I was on antidepressants for awhile too - some of them really made me feel terrible with the side effects and did not help me much. But you should ask your doctor about what to expect with the meds as he/she will have your medical history, etc.I also did the IBS Audio Program for my pain and IBS - if you have any quesions, feel free to ask and take a peek at the links below for more info - or you can call 877-898-2539 if you wish. Anxiety can sometimes be a part of the IBS, or you can have both conditions - look at the video which explains the mind-gut connection, and the anxiety/IBS cycle as well. Happy to help if I can - all the best to you.


----------



## hope4serenity (Sep 24, 2011)

for starters, im on antidepressants for depression, so i know some about how long it takes and how i might have to try several combination of doses and or medications. the one im on for IBS (A) is supposed to be an old kind that isnt used for depression anymore because it dosnt help but they know it helps calms down the nerves in your stomach on down. ive been on it for 6 days, and the last two i have had bad symptoms with little other change. i know that it will take at least 2 months for the medication to so called 'kick in'. i was just wondering if others have had it get worse before it gets better.thanks cookies, i have several health problems. im just recently been officially diagnosed IBS-A and came here looking for answers. BQ has been following me around answering my posts, he has patently reassured me that what i am feeling is normal to IBS, as i have had my doubts that i could feel so awful for something that is titled 'irritable'. i take muscle relaxers at night, in low doses, im not sure if thats the same as an anti-spasmodic. im supposed to call my doctor in another week to report on how i am doing and to double my dose. of the antidepressants that is, the ones for IBS. right now im feeling like i should wait the full 2 weeks.i will look into the Program tomorrow. thank you both.i have found this place very helpful


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

The muscle relaxers definitely would be stronger than an anti-spasmodic. So that's probably why your Dr didn't give you an anti-spasmodic. So you are on anti-depressants for depression and also the Desipramine? Have I got that right? So you are on two different ones for different reasons or are you just on the desipramine for both at the moment? Because if you are going through a medication change.. I am not all that surprised that you feel cruddy. I hope over you begin to feel better real soon. But if you are completely miserable... give the Dr a call and just check that what you are feeling is to be expected.But with my ab pain,.... I have noticed there can be no rhyme or reason for it sometimes.... it just happens.In answer to the orig question.. no I don't think I have ever read that an anti-depressant can make the ab pain worse.


----------



## hope4serenity (Sep 24, 2011)

yes i am on medication for depression and now i am newly on the Desipramine. so i am on a new medication, added to several i already take. i didnt have IBS symptoms when i was put on my original antidepressant. i was feeling much better this morning and i just ate an apple,something i eat all the time, because they are bland and help with getting enough fiber to help with constipation, and now im hurting again. i think im just having a bad flare up and combination of new medication. like you said there never is really any rhyme or reason.


----------

